# Marineland LED hood



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are wanting an LED, that one probably won't grow plants. This one will probably do ok for low light:

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Do...4-Inch/dp/B00325575S/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2

Here is a thread that explains par ratings and gives the different par for different fixtures.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for your help and the links! I'm sooo clueless still. I definitely want LED, so that second link really helps!


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 48" Double Bright unit on my 55 gallon and I'm growing plants just fine with it. They do tend to reach up a bit more than I would like, but they are growing without any other issues. They aren't cheap, however. If you have a smaller aquarium, there are lots of other options out there. The LED Lighting Compendium that livingword26 linked to is a great resource for one stop research. Do your homework, read reviews and have a plan in place for what you want to do. Low tech, high tech, etc. and get something that fits within your budget and your gameplan. 

Also, don't forget about fertilizers. It isn't necessary right now, but it's something to start thinking about once you get your new aquarium up and running. I think it's the most overlooked part of growing plants. I've provided a link below for lots more information about that, called Estimative Index, or the EI dosing method. It's really simple and pretty cheap. The main thing is to just follow the guide and don't overthink it. That's already been done for you. Just measure and dump it in the tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html


----------



## gliebig (Jun 4, 2012)

Very helpful link in post #2. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Desert_scape (Mar 6, 2012)

Personally if you have pressurized co2 and are dosing regular ferts, the LED's needed for that are very expensive. I would go with one or two t5's instead. Marineland LED's are more for a low light set up IMO.


----------



## waterxnge (Aug 20, 2005)

I have the Marineland 18" double bright LED fixture over an 18" cube tank and it grows low light plants fine. If I were buying today and wanted a lot more light, I'd look into the Beamworks LED fixtures which look like Marineland clones. One of their 18" fixtures has 18 1W LEDs and is $80 shipped on ebay which isn't that much more than the Marineland double bright.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I actually bought that kit just before i become obsessed with planted tanks. The little LED is practically useless. Very dim, I was disappointed.. I researched LEDS a bit and ended up buying the Marineland Reef Capable LED (because my wife didn't like the looks of other lights) and I wanted high light.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I'm going to have to do some homework... I don't have a ton to spend, but I want to get the best I can.  Is there a fluorescent that might be cheaper/better? I was stuck on LED, but the prices are a somewhat unsavory aspect.


----------

